# Is this one of ours?



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Definitely a Cruze dashboard...unfortunate...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Easy to get out. Just flip the car over and shake.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

haha yep. perfect fit!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Use a small computer vacuum nozzle to get it out or remove the side panel and pop out the lighter and work it out.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

When extracting coin, be careful not to touch the sides...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

A screwdriver with magnet will pull it out
A tiny screwdriver to lift the edge and needle nose pliers also work.

As long as car is off. Touching sides not a problem.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh man now I wanna play operation. That game was the ****!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Oh man now I wanna play operation. That game was the ****!


This version looks like WAY more fun


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

On a serious note it’s 2019 and these stupid unsafe plugins still exist.


----------

